# Looking to buy 2 Jennys



## zoey829 (Jun 9, 2009)

I am looking to buy 2 jennys. I have been to the "got donkeys" web site. I want 2 Jennys. Age does not matter. I do want to breed. But if they are young I can wait. I dont want to spend a fortune. I prefer not to have brown or grey. I love white, or spots. I live in NJ so I want it to be in travel distance. Any suggestions? Anyone have something for me??? We have mini horses and a loving home so they would have a great place to live!!!

Thanks


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jun 9, 2009)

Ivories, whites and some spots are going to cost you alot more then your avg. grays, some of your reds, chocolates and blacks can also be more costly. It is all going to depend upon the individual animals,(conformation, etc) and if it has a show background, is registered, with a nice pedigree. (but keep in mind..the donkey registry is a OPEN registry, so any donkey can be registered.) and of course the training it has had, and if it is a jenny is she open or bred..Start with the breeders in your area, and dont be afraid to email any of them, asking if they would know of someone that might have one for sale..How far are you from Sussex,NJ (think that is the name of the town




) KZ-Asspiration Acres is there, she has some really cute jennets that were born this year for sale. (spotted) plus she has a very large herd. You can also post WANTED ads (and watch the sale ones as well) at your feed mills, papers, tack shops, farm and garden supply centers, and just about anywhere that has a sale board up. I know of some really nice ones but there way up here by me..in northern Wisconsin. I am sure if you look around you will find something, and right now it is a buyers market out there



Good Luck in your search. I will ask around and if I hear of anything your way I will let you know.

Corinne

Edited to add: Start off looking on the best sales board out...right here on Lil Beginnings Sales Board. Just place a WANTED and in your general area.


----------



## zoey829 (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks. I am off to check the web site out.


----------



## Witts Mini Horse Ranch (Jun 9, 2009)

I have 2 yearlings BUT I am on the other side of the world LOL One is a NLP and one is brown. I was going to keep them but I can't find a pasture that is good for them, preg Jenny's are mean to them..too young to run with Jack..they have/are pastured with my yearling colts. I won't separate them, they are never very far apart from each other.

Good luck, I am sure there are plenty up your way!


----------



## zoey829 (Jun 10, 2009)

Ohhh They are so cute. I wish I lived closer. Any chance you are coming to NJ







Witts Mini Horse Ranch said:


> I have 2 yearlings BUT I am on the other side of the world LOL One is a NLP and one is brown. I was going to keep them but I can't find a pasture that is good for them, preg Jenny's are mean to them..too young to run with Jack..they have/are pastured with my yearling colts. I won't separate them, they are never very far apart from each other. Good luck, I am sure there are plenty up your way!


----------



## RJRMINIS (Jun 10, 2009)

Well actually with ADMS the Miniature donkey registry has now closed, the donkey registry is still an open registry but as of Jan. 1st the MDR closed.





I have a couple girls, but they are gray, minimal spotted.





Gotdonkeys is your best bet for your area...........they have breeder listings on the side by state as well.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jun 10, 2009)

Thats right!!! I forgot about MDR closing..


----------



## Witts Mini Horse Ranch (Jun 11, 2009)

zoey829 said:


> Ohhh They are so cute. I wish I lived closer. Any chance you are coming to NJ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry hon, I have a hard time just making myself go to town. LOL


----------

